# Skaven For Sale



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

*Skaven and SM For Sale*

Hi I have decided to have a good clean up of all my unfinished projects. First on the chopping board are my skaven. Looking to get rid of it all fast, so looking to sell it in all in one lot and to UK buyers only. Open to offers but I am looking at £50 for the lot. 

1 Ikit Claw started painting him
1 Grey Seer just undercoated black
1 Grey Seer plain metal but has a micro art chem head
1 Warlock Engineer plain metal
1x Assassin Painted

3x Rat Ogres painted
1x Rat Ogre undercoated Black

6x Globadier- 4 painted, 2 half painted
1x Bone Ripper Painted
6x Pack handlers, 3 painted
21x Clanrats painted-

1x Old Jezzial
1x Old Metal Storm Vermin Banner
1x Old Doom Wheel

1x New Doom Wheel in box

Plus
5x new storm vermin heads plus arms and bits.
20x Micro Art chem heads
11x Resin square bases covered in rats.
1x Movement tray for 30 20mm models, matches the bases, cobblestones covered in rats.


Also have a few small Sm bits. Open to offers on these.


1 Assault on Black Reach Dread- Black, some details painted-
18 Tac Marine,semi painted, 1 melta, 2 plasma guns,1 powersword, 2 powerfists, 1 lighting claws
1 Blood Angels Tenco character painted.
1 Dark Angels Character painted
4 Terminators Assault hammer not painted
1 Terminator lighting Claws. not painted
1 terminator chaplain plain metal
1 Space Hulk Liberian, not painted
1 Space Hulk Thunder Hammer, not painted
1 Space hulk heavy flamer, semi painted
1 Space Hult assault cannon, semi painted
1 Space hulk chainfist, semi painted
1 space hulk terminator, not painted
7 metal blood angels assault marines, not painted
9 metal blood angel bodies
3 metal scouts
5 plastic bolter scouts on sprue
5x tac marines on sprue 
5 metal sternguard


----------

